
Google’s smart city dream is turning into a privacy nightmare - PretzelFisch
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/26/sidewalk-labs-ann-cavoukian-smart-city/
======
adetrest
The conflict of interest is pretty obvious when you think about it. Google is
in the business of getting as much data as it can on people so it can show
them "relevant" ads. Would you trust organizing the elections and counting the
ballots to the majority party? Would you ask the oil industry to organize
climate change research? Would you trust big tobacco's studies that cigarettes
are healthy? Of course we do these things to some extent already, and we can
see how skewed the results are because these parties aren't neutral when it
comes to these issues. So yeah, trusting google related companies with any
kind of privacy concerns can't lead to anything good (for the rest of us, not
for Google of course)

